# doing the 180 while fighting for custody, anyone do this?



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

In the 180 it says to go out and do stuff for yourself etc. but I want to stay in and prove to be super Dad so it looks like I can handle being the care giver of my kids. I am fighting in a no fault state so I am already 3 feet below grade.

Anyone else do the 180 with kids that has any pointers I would really like to hear from you.

Thanks


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

Just keep doing what you are doing. You are a great dad. I'm glad your kids have you to love and protect them.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Jenny,
I know you really don't know me or I you but I do appreciate your comment.

I alway though I was a good Dad. I have yelled too much from time to time but everyone has bad days. Typically I go appologise to my son or daughter and tell them I was wrong for yelling.

I got home last night and my son literally ran to me all the way across the yard (about 50 yards). I don't know how the future will work. I need my kids to make me whole. Starting to cry again dang it.


----------

